# Acaia Lunar vs Felicita Arc



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking at getting some new scales for my espresso setup (nearly got it all together now).

I was going to get the Acaia Lunar but have come across the Felicita Arc which seems to do everything that the Acaia Lunar does at a smaller price.

Is there any reason I should opt for the Acaia Lunar?

Appreciate any advice from anyone that owns either of the above two scales.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I have the Lunar but if the Arc had been available at the time I would have probably opted for them. They are obviously a shameless copy but if they work as well as the Lunar (which they appear to) then go for it.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I've ordered the Felicita Arc as it was around £30 cheaper and came with a free 1kg bag of coffee.

Hopefully it pairs well with the Lelit Mara X...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Do any of them offer programming interface? (API) Well... my machine has a on/off button, controlled by a micro switch... if I could emulate a "click" when the shot weight reaches the desired amount.... 🤔


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Do any of them offer programming interface? (API) Well... my machine has a on/off button, controlled by a micro switch... if I could emulate a "click" when the shot weight reaches the desired amount.... 🤔


 Nothing publically exposed but you can reverse engineer both, I don't know of an example for Felicita though I think I'm right in saving it's a rip right down to naming conventions. Plenty of repos that showcase people having done it, it's messy and prone to breaking changes but e.g.: https://pakoquijano.github.io/Acaia_Scale_Web/


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> I was going to get the Acaia Lunar but have come across the Felicita Arc which seems to do everything that the Acaia Lunar does at a smaller price.
> 
> Is there any reason I should opt for the Acaia Lunar?


 Acaia ran a wildly succesful crowdfunding campaign for a set of scales with novel capabilities and have subsequently brought several others to market with good reliability and good customer service. They set the direction for enthusiast and commercial coffee scales.

Felicia took what Acaia did, and copied it.

So, buy your Rolex or buy your Rolex homage.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

The one plus that swayed me towards the Felicita Arc was the bigger base that could take two cups easier than the Acaia Lunar.

I appreciate it is a copy of the Acaia but the quality does seem to be just as good, although I understand that the mobile app is not as good but this isn't something I would use anyway.

Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got an Arc and you'll love it. I don't think for one second that a scale like that is something I absolutely need to make good espresso, but it's a joy to use and hold/behold.


----------

